# "Existential feelings" and "Nihilistic thoughts"? This may be the post for you !!!



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello all, this is the creme de la creme when it comes to having a bad drug trip I recently read these posts in an article and by the grace of God I felt better about the "existential feelings" and "Nihilistic thoughts" these stem from unwanted insight which can produce and/or come hand in hand with HPPD and intrusive thoughts....I write this post because I have suffered from these terrifying feelings for so long and I just couldn't seem to find the reason for these occurrences or if these feelings would subside...well like I said by the grace of God I have found these posts and If you have time I would encourage you to read them and I hope and pray that tey clarify some things as they did for me 

Info on Unwanted Insight:

Unwanted insight
Unwanted insight is when a person comes to believe that a certain representation of the world which they perceive to be negative is true, due to their psychedelic experience(s). An example of this is nihilism- the feeling that life has no meaning or purpose. Another might be that we are all in the matrix or something similar.

The nature of their acquisition allows for such beliefs to be disregarded. During the psychedelic experience, the boundary between your mind and the external world can break down. This means everything comes flooding in, but also flooding out. Ideas you might have, then, such as nihilism or the matrix can be seen to be part of the world, and, thanks to the hallucinatory nature of the psychedelic experience, in a very animated way. The fact is, however, that these ideas are not part of the world merely because you perceive them to be during a psychedelic crisis.

It might be replied that a person might understand this, but still _feel_ that their belief is true. This cannot be the case, however. Emotions do not constitute beliefs, they only occur concomitantly with beliefs. In this case, then, the person either wants the belief to be true (no doubt due to some teenage angst, masochistic impulse or because they think it makes their life 'meaningful'), or has been temporarily impressionated by the experience to feel a certain emotion which they are currently associating with a certain belief. Getting over such issues are best done with the help of a cognitive behavioral therapist or other medical professional. They are completely normal and indicative of nothing other than having had a significant experience.

Read more: http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showwiki.php?title=The_psychedelic_crisis:_bad_trip#ixzz2uHwqIKhS

Random post from site that really touched my heart and answered some long pondered questions of mine:

My advise to you would be to not obsess too much about all of the "insights" about the world which you gained from your trip. A bad trip and all of the particular content of it is essentially the product of irrationality and imagination. They weren't insights into the world, they were just insights into how powerful your imagination can be. Just remember that everything you saw, felt, believed, learnt and experienced in that bad trip was simply a product of your imagination and now you are back in the real world which is just the same as it was when you left it.

When on LSD, the user is in a hyper-suggestible state, which means that concepts they are aware of, such as the nihilistic thoughts you expressed, can surface in the mind and be given extra-normal credence. Also, because of the hallucinatory aspect of LSD, this process can be accompanied by visuals which animate the idea in your imagination in ways which make it seem like really part of the real world.

I think it was Hoffman who said something like 'LSD removes the barrier which normally exists between our mind and the external world' This means everything comes flooding in, but also everything goes flooding out.

In other words, your imagination, including in this case nihilistic ideas, seems part of the real world.

There is another problem with the nihilistic ideas you expressed, which is that they are intellectually flawed. Think about it, what makes something significant or insignificant? It seems something is only counted as such when viewed as such by a conscious being. The universe is not conscious, so can not think, and so can not think or conceive of us as insignificant.

Now you might be tempted, and it is tempting, to think of us as insignificant due to our extremely small size but when did _size_ become such a deal breaker for deciding the significance of something? The human mind, though vastly smaller than the huge orbs of fire, rock and gas which litter the universe, has the ability to think, to reason, to _understand the world around it_,and not just to understand but to _feel_; to stand in awe of beauty, to feel anger and happiness and to feel the pain of others and the pride of solidarity and to love.

If that isn't something to find purpose in, I don't know what is.

Also, don't worry about lingering thoughts about the trip such as the 3rd person view, they will fade.

Read more: http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143815#ixzz2uHuITcLD


----------

